# web browser slow to load up



## kareem100 (Jun 5, 2009)

Hi,

I have a problem, when i start up internet explorer. It normally takes about a minute to load up and sometimes longer. 

I mean it shouldn't take that long to load up, should it.

My suspicion is that malware or adware may be slowing things down quite a bit.

I did run norton anti-virus a few days ago, which I assume removes the adware/malware. The norton software did remove quite a few tracing cookies.

But when I went onto the Pc a few days later, the problem with internet explorer returned.

Does anyone know what might be going on here ? I mean the malware/adware can't re-attach itself immediately can it ?

Could it be a computer hacker who knows my ip address/ mac address, and is making a nuisance of himself ?

Regards,
Kareem


----------



## Dacads (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi, what version do you have? Make sure it's the latest one.
I had a similar problem but mine was pages loading up slow, that's why I switched to firefox where pages loaded up much faster!
But yeah I solved the problem by going to Tools>Options>Advanced>Reset. I hope this makes it quicker for you, also make sure you regularly delete your history etc, this can be done by going to Tools>Options>Delete(Under General-Browsing History).

Dacads


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Please follow these instructions:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f174/is-your-pc-running-slow-247566.html

If that does not help, then I would be thinking about a malware problem.

Let us know.

BG


----------



## kareem100 (Jun 5, 2009)

Hi,


That link that you gave basement geek is good and I will give their suggestions a go.

I have a query though, The link recommends RAM of one GB. I currently have 512Mb of RAM. My information is that 512 Mb of Ram for windows xp is more than enough, and certainly wouldn't slows thing down to any great extent. 

I would expect this amount of memory to be a problem when you have a lot of windows open or programs running, but i get the problem even when I have Just try to load up one instance of internet explorer ( the homepage is BT - which is a national telephone company ).

What do you think

Regards,
Kareem.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

512 RAM should be "Adequate" for XP. It could be your ISP that is the cause also. No way we can really help with that.

BG


----------



## Dacads (Aug 10, 2008)

Make sure you folLow steps in link basementgeek provided..also is it just Internet or all programs?


----------



## Daniel Tiger (May 21, 2009)

What BG is saying 512 is adequate, if you run just xp and nothing else. Once you put AV, page file, system, idle, and any service hosts that need to run you have little or no RAM left to do anything with. The system is always reading and writing to hard disc in an effort to have enough memory to do all you are asking of it. 

If AV, and any malware scans keep showing you are clean you probably are. Microsoft says 1 gig is needed to run Vista, but lets see how that is divided up; 644 mb's for Vista itself, almost 300 to run graphics leaving around 60 to do everything else, AV, and any other programs which means it is immediately writing virtual memory to the HD and if you are running the smallest cpu recommended 1.8 it is almost grid lock, like driving into most cities.

My XP came with 512 in it and was getting so slow after 9 months I decided to and 2 gig of RAM and have never had another problem with speed.

If you can not afford more RAM at this time before you close IE return to your home page and delete all temp files before you close and it will help with the next time you open it.

Dan


----------



## Baejung92 (Dec 21, 2008)

I think 512MB would have been adequate for XP when it first came out, and maybe for a couple years afterwards. But from what I've heard, all those patches and service packs over the years have made XP eat more and more memory. Though, from my experience SP3 actually made it run faster, so I'm not sure how it all works.


----------

